# Générique série TV...



## clampin (3 Juin 2005)

Salut,

Ce que je vais vous demandé, je pense n'a jamais été posé ici...

Quel générique TV préférez-vous... (par extention, quel série tv avez vous suivie, ou suivez avec assiduité  ?)

Pour ma part le générique que je me met tout les jours (ou presque, c'est celui de Magnum).

A vous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> par extention, quel série avez vous suivie, ou suivez avec assiduité  ?



*Michel Nascar*


----------



## duracel (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Michel Nascar*



Pas mieux.


----------



## Nexka (3 Juin 2005)

Rhooo moi c'était "les mondes engloutis", j'adorais le générique :love: :love:


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

Sonny et les morueshttp://hermang1.free.fr/les morues.mp3, mais je sais pas si le pilote sera suivi de beaucoup d'épisodes.

Un vrai truc culte quoi


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sonny et les morueshttp://hermang1.free.fr/les morues.mp3, mais je sais pas si le pilote sera suivi de beaucoup d'épisodes.
> 
> Un vrai truc culte quoi


 


je l'ai même mis sur mon iPod et on l'écoute en salle de Coronarographie... 

C'est dire...  Pitin qu'il est fort de SoonyTrucLove...


----------



## MacMadam (3 Juin 2005)

Je n'adorais pas spécialement, mais les génériques me sont restés en tête...
- L'homme qui valait 3 milliards
- Punky Brewster
- K2000
- Chapi Chapo 
...


----------



## clampin (3 Juin 2005)

Un autre que j'adore aussi, c'est celui des watoo-watoo.


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

K-2000


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part le générique que je me met tout les jours (ou presque, c'est celui de Magnum).



Ce que je trouve extraordinaire avec Clampin, c'est qu'à chaque post il repousse les limites du possible !

Vous devriez en prendre de la graine : en voici un qui ne s'endort pas sur ses lauriers et se remet toujours en compétition !

Certains esprits raleurs me diront qu'il habite Louvain-la-Neuve, charmante bourgade Belge dont les ruelles calmes et ombragées appellent à la reflexion et à la poésie. Soit. Mais pas que... On observe ici un réel talent nourri au grain, biologiquement pur et dont l'absence de produits sulfatés dans toutes les strates cervicales autorise une imagination a côté de laquelle les napperons les plus ouvragés font figure de toile cirée sur laquelle forniquent les mouches. Cet individu pense comme l'arachnide tisse sa toile, jetant des idées dans toutes les directions et les reliant ensuite pour en assurer la pérénité, ouvrage d'art de la pensée pure détachée de toute pesanteur terrestre. Voyageur infatigable au gourdin de pélerin, la plume fouineuse se faisant jeu de paumes il médite à Sion et se prend le chou à Bruxelles, le regard ne faisant qu'effleurer les mêches dréssées de ses contemporains.

De cette transe en dentelles pulsent des moments de pur bonheur pour le pauvre lecteur que nous sommes tous, enfants malhabiles observant de loin les feux folets jaillissants de cette boîte cranienne cocotte minute.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve extraordinaire avec Clampin, c'est qu'à chaque post il repousse les limites du possible !
> 
> Vous devriez en prendre de la graine : en voici un qui ne s'endort pas sur ses lauriers et se remet toujours en compétition !
> 
> ...



Amok moderator !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Les Simpsons


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Juin 2005)

Quelques autres séries:
Supercopter (1ère série) est un générique top top top.
Sinon, celui des mystérieuses cités d'or est bien péchu.  Ceux de Goldorak (celui avec le Goldorak Go!), les chevaliers du Zodiaque, Tom Sawyer, Dragon ball ou Nick Larson reviennent rapidement en mémoire.
Celui de McGyver est brin trop lascinant, mais on le reprend très vite.
Celui de Star Trek OS limite culte.
Dans les séries un peu plus récentes, les génériques de Seinfeld, Friends, Les Simpsons, Sex & the City.
Tiens le générique d'Highlander aussi était sympa.

Et par contre les séries plus récentes... euuuh... je connais pas... je n'ai plus de télé. :rose:  

A.


----------



## danar (3 Juin 2005)

barbapapa


----------



## danar (3 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et par contre les séries plus récentes... euuuh... je connais pas... je n'ai plus de télé. :rose:
> 
> A.



j'ai plus la télé non plus, grève depuis noël 2001 !


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Juin 2005)

Love boat aussi est un générique culte!
Quoique Amour, Gloire et Beauté en français... vous avez le malheure de tomber dessus un matin, ça vous pourrit une journée!!!   

A.


----------



## clampin (4 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Love boat aussi est un générique culte!
> Quoique Amour, Gloire et Beauté en français... vous avez le malheure de tomber dessus un matin, ça vous pourrit une journée!!!
> 
> A.



Ah oui.... ca c'était du générique

_Love, exciting and new 
Come Aboard. We're expecting you. 
Love, life's sweetest reward. 
Let it flow, it floats back to you. 

Love Boat soon will be making another run 
The Love Boat promises something for everyone 
Set a course for adventure, 
Your mind on a new romance. 

Love won't hurt anymore 
It's an open smile on a friendly shore. 
Yes LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! It's LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! (hey-ah!) 

Love Boat soon will be making another run 
The Love Boat promises something for everyone 
Set a course for adventure, 
Your mind on a new romance. 

Love won't hurt anymore 
It's an open smile on a friendly shore. 
It's LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! It's LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! It's 
LOOOOOOOOOOOVE! 
It's the Love Boat-ah! It's the Love Boat-ah!_


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Wally l'aligator 
un ancien dessin animé oublié


----------



## Sloughi (4 Juin 2005)

1:Mission impossible
 2:Stargate
 3:Agence tout risque


----------



## Kreck (4 Juin 2005)

Le Prisonnier


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Moi j'aimais bien la "Danse des Pirates" dans les Mondes Engloutis :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Je n'adorais pas spécialement, mais les génériques me sont restés en tête...
> - L'homme qui valait 3 milliards
> - Punky Brewster
> - K2000
> ...



Hé hé !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimais bien la "Danse des Pirates" dans les Mondes Engloutis :love: :love: :love:



Si nous sommes de sacrés pirates 
Nous ne sommes pas de ceux qui ratent 
Une épave, un ressort, un mégot 
Oh oh oh oh ! Oh oh oh oh ! 
Si nous sommes de sacrés pirates 
Sur vos crânes on fait cric ! on fait crac ! 
Ah oui, la belle vie que voilà ! 
Ah ah ah ah ! Ah ah ah ah ...

   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

terrible, j'avais chope a une epoque pas mal de vieux generiques de series TV et de dessins animes, de quoi vous faire retomber en enfance    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

Ca devait être y a pas si longtemps que ça !     :rateau:


----------



## vazita (4 Juin 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part le générique que je me met tout les jours (ou presque, c'est celui de Magnum).
> 
> A vous


Super!
Pourquoi tu fais pas un post pour nous dire ce que t'as bouffé ce midi?
tant qu'a faire...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> Super!
> Pourquoi tu fais pas un post pour nous dire ce que t'as bouffé ce midi?
> tant qu'a faire...


 Je te conseille d'arreter de chercher les autres continuellement sinon ca va mal se terminer


----------



## Xman (4 Juin 2005)

Et celle-là ? pas de souvenir ?

 [La lala schtroumpf lala]
 Viens schtroumpfer en coeur
 [La lala schtroumpf lala]
 Ca t'portera bonheur

 (sifflements)
 Schtroumpfe d'un air joyeux
 (sifflements)
 Tout ira bien mieux

 Ne te laisse pas abattre
 C'est pas compliqué
 Pour être heureux comme quatre
 Il suffit de schtroumpfer

 [La lala schtroumpf lala]
 Viens, ne t'en fais pas
 [Ta ta tata tata]
 Et on schtroumpfera !


----------



## brome (4 Juin 2005)

C'est clair que Magnum reste une valeur sure. Avec Hawaii police d'état. Je place d'ailleurs ces deux génériques en tête de liste de mes all time favorite, en ce qui concerne les génériques télé.

Oh, et puis j'allai oublier... le générique de la série britannique la plus cultissîme de l'univers : Doctor Who ! Elle colle super bien à l'atmosphère mystérieuse et fantastique de la série.
A noter que la série Doctor Who a rempilé pour une 27ème saison. Avec de nouveaux acteurs bien sur, mais toujours le même thème musical.

Sinon, parmi les génériques de séries récentes, j'aime beaucoup celui de Buffy, ainsi que ceux de Malcolm ou de Scrubs.

Et il y a aussi les coups de coeur que je m'écoute plusieurs fois par jour, en ce moment : "Voir l'envers" le générique de Flat Mania chanté par Anggun, et "Kanashimi wo yasashisa ni" le 3ème générique d'ouverture de Naruto.


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille d'arreter de chercher les autres continuellement sinon ca va mal se terminer


 Je m'étonnais d'aileurs, il y a quelques minutes, qu'il soit pas encore passé au rouge...


----------



## liliminipuce (4 Juin 2005)

Le générique n'est pas top, mais la série est tout de même culte : Sex and the City...

Autre B.O. géniale en général : celle de Nip Tuck...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étonnais d'aileurs, il y a quelques minutes, qu'il soit pas encore passé au rouge...




A mon avis ca ne saurait tarder a ce rythme-la :rateau:


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis ca ne saurait tarder a ce rythme-la :rateau:


 Ben ça y est !


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2005)

Pour ceux qui ça intéresse, j'ai 784 génériques dans iTunes :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> 1:Mission impossible
> 2:Stargate
> 3:Agence tout risque



Mission impossible, bien sûr! Comment j'ai pu l'oublier lui!
Et l'Agence tout risque aussi! Ce qui est excellent, c'est de l'écouter en vo avec le texte d'intro (j'ai pas souvenir qu'il y était en français)... 
 

Tiens aucun rapport et je ne sais trop comment je suis arrivé à penser à ce générique (p'tet à cause de la parodie qu'il avait faite de l'agence): le générique de fin de Benny Hill!  Raaaah loooovely!  :love: 

A.


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ça intéresse, j'ai 784 génériques dans iTunes :love:



Gni!   

moi 117 mais c'est que des dessins animés...  :love:  Nadiaaaaa, le secret de l'eau bleuuuuu


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Gni!
> 
> moi 117 mais c'est que des dessins animés...  :love:  Nadiaaaaa, le secret de l'eau bleuuuuu




J'ai des dessins animés et des séries TV 

De 1 : hop 

De 2 : hop

De 3 : hop


Un de mes préférés


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

Oui mais là c'est que de la série TV que t'as mis ... De la bonne mais c'est pas du dessin animé !  

Mais c'est vrai que les génériques télé c'est ce qui me manque sur iTunes !


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là c'est que de la série TV que t'as mis ... De la bonne mais c'est pas du dessin animé !
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que les génériques télé c'est ce qui me manque sur iTunes !




Tu en veux ? 

Encore ?

Arf ! C'est connu ça 

Pffiouuu c'est vieux ce truc 

Et ça c'est toute mon enfance ...:love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu en veux ?
> 
> Encore ?
> 
> ...



Ah merci merci ! :love: :love:


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2005)

Allé quelques dernier parce qu'après je vais saturer mon FTP 

De 1 

De 2 

De 3 

De 4


----------



## vazita (4 Juin 2005)

MOi a cinq ans ans j'écoutais du wagner...
'He! Ho! Waldhueter ihr,
Schlafhueter mitsammen,
so wacht doch mindest am Morgen'
Parsifal.....ACTE un Scene un...La grande classe quoi!
pas comme certains et certaines.


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2005)

Arf, j'ai pas eu le temps de te répondre tu viens d'être banni de forums 

Peut être reviendras tu sous un autre pseudo, mais j'en doute, le Bannissement à l'IP tu n'y échapperas pas.


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Allé quelques dernier parce qu'après je vais saturer mon FTP
> 
> De 1
> 
> ...



De mieux en mieux ! :love:


----------

